# Concentrate Descriptions



## Feliks Karp (29/6/16)

I'm busy starting on DIY juice, I'll be using some recipes as well as my own. The one thing that bugs me, and it's not targeted at a specific vendor, but I find that descriptions on sites of various concentrates are hap hazard, sometimes there is one and sometimes there isn't.

Now I realise I'm a grown-ass man and can google, but while I'm on a vendors site shopping I would also just like to add one or two to experiment with - without having to go look up a full description.

Maybe I'm being too pedantic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Switchy (29/6/16)

Not at all, but i think it might be a good idea to have a message stickied to the top of this thread, where moderators can add descriptions of flavours that has more than atleast 10 "agreed" votes on them.

I like your idea though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

Great thinking bro.


----------



## SAVaper (1/7/16)

I agree. It's not life or death but would be a great help to me as shopper.


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/7/16)

Agreed. would nice to have a thread just to know what percentage to use a flavour at roughly. Im very careful now as ever since the fall of September 2015. It was a warm spring morning. I had longed for the taste of some cooling guava juice. Annnnnyway.... I thought its time to try this koolada. I figured its just ice so i would probably need a bit. Went in at 7%. Shaked steeped and put on my dripper.

 IT FELT LIKE I HAD JUST VAPED LIQUID NITROGEN
Anyway would be nice to have a percentage guidance

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Agreed. would nice to have a thread just to know what percentage to use a flavour at roughly. Im very careful now as ever since the fall of September 2015. It was a warm spring morning. I had longed for the taste of some cooling guava juice. Annnnnyway.... I thought its time to try this koolada. I figured its just ice so i would probably need a bit. Went in at 7%. Shaked steeped and put on my dripper.
> 
> IT FELT LIKE I HAD JUST VAPED LIQUID NITROGEN
> Anyway would be nice to have a percentage guidance



- lol liquid nitrogen

I can relate to this @Kalashnikov
Then i discovered I was a bit sensitive to Koolada
Now my guava gets menthol added

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/7/16)

Silver said:


> - lol liquid nitrogen
> 
> I can relate to this @Kalashnikov
> Then i discovered I was a bit sensitive to Koolada
> Now my guava gets menthol added


 never thought of menthol. shall give that a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> never thought of menthol. shall give that a try



Well menthol has a taste - but koolada is supposed to just give that cooling feeling
I dont vape koolada anymore 
Menthol gives me that refreshing sensation and the chilled feeling in my mouth as well as the menthol burn on long draws. Without the throat irritation (in my case). So menthol for the win for me.

Incidentally, for me, Paulies Guava with some menthol is a winner

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

